# My R5... sub 13lbs.



## outhere (Apr 11, 2011)

It weighs 5.8 Kg as pictured below, which is about 12.75 pounds. Here is the build list:

Size 56
Brakes: Dura Ace
Brake/shift levers: Dura Ace
FD: Dura Ace braze
RD: Dura Ace w/ SRP pivot bolt
Cassette: SRAM Red
Crankset: Dura Ace
BB: RotorChain: Yaban Ti
Pedals: Speedplay X-2 w/ Ward Spindles, Al bowties and Ti bolts
Housing: Nokon
Bar Tape: Lizard Skins DSP 1.8
Bars: Ritchey Superlogic Logic II 42cm
Stem: Ritchey WCS C-260 110mm
Seatpost: Ritchey Superlogic 1 bolt
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio
Wheels: Reynolds DV46 T UL (removed stickers)
Tires: Vittoria Corsa EVO CX (tubular)
Skewers: Tune
Bottle Cages: BTP
Headset: Cane Creek Forty
Top Cap: Soul-Kozak
Spacers: Veloflyte
Expander: Extralite Ultrastar 2
Chain Catcher: Rotor


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't have an issue with that!


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

Nice job, time to go climb something big.


----------



## r1cardo (Jan 5, 2012)

nice looking bike.


----------



## flex1493 (Jan 11, 2012)

wow thats awesome.


----------



## IJBcape (May 27, 2011)

like :thumbsup:


----------



## sprintbom (Jan 10, 2012)

Me like!


----------

